

Git plus Dropbox, The Easy Way - cunninghamd
http://nosleep.ca/2013/09/28/git-dropbox-the-easy-way/

======
alexpopescu
Using git bundle looks like an interesting idea, but the solution suggested in
the post is seems incomplete:

1\. it's only working for master 2\. it bundles everything making an update on
a different machine more difficult

I'm pretty sure that people that use git bundle extensively know how to handle
these scenarios though ( _I don 't_)

~~~
cunninghamd
1\. I'm still relatively new to git, so haven't looked into branching, etc.,
yet. Worst case scenario, add other branches to the post-commit file. 2. It
really is intended as a "backup", if I was looking to interact with more
machines, I'd setup a central repository that everybody could commit to, and
individuals could still use this to backup their local repos.

